# Snakewood hollow form



## TimR (Oct 11, 2015)

I've been wanting to turn something from snakewood, and this little piece seemed appropriate. Height is about 3-1/2" tall, with a blackwood collar. Had one little hairline crack start on me, but a quick hit of CA and some sanding and it's gone. Got a quick wipe of antique oil, and then to the buffing station.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 9


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 11, 2015)

Very nice! You did it right Tim...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2015)

It's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sssssssssweet...thatsssss sssssome sssssspectacular looking ssssnakewood!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 11, 2015)

Very very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 11, 2015)

Sure looks a lot bigger ....... Beautifully done !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice HF Tim  I have a big ol hunk of snakewood I've been procrastinating on. This may motivate me to move it up the line. Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2015)

that's nice! I love that wood, need to get me some at some point. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 14, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Mark - Its roughly 4x5x8. I'm not in the shop so I'm guessing. @woodintyuuu is your go to guy for snakewood. Thats who I got mine from. If your needing a smaller piece I might be able to help. What size are you looking for?


ooohs and aaahs...that would make a "proper" size HF, dontcha think??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## parkprimus (Oct 14, 2015)

I never heard of snakewood and had to look it up on the wood database.
I love grainy wood like that.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 14, 2015)

Tim, I had to come back and look at it again. Just a superb piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 14, 2015)

fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 15, 2015)

Holy crap there are a bunch of talented people here! That is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2015)

Beautiful! I like everything about it!


----------

